# 01119 - Gear Recognition Signal 2004 Audi A4



## ngv1515 (Feb 1, 2010)

hi everyone im new here. Happy to be a member here at last. I have a problem with this Audi, only when car slows down about 40 MPH gear change is not smooth(downshifting only). I already did a trans service im thinking i sould start with replacing the G28 but the 16706 for G28 code was not there before the i did the trans service. wired







. the reason i did this post is because i couldnt find any info on this ABS code anyways i will keep you with the results.

Monday,01,February,2010,10:35:35:44886
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
GERMAN AUTO GROUP
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
69 75 76 77

VIN: WAULC68E14A***** Mileage: 133400km/82890miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 518 AK HW: 8E0 909 018 A
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0004 
Coding: 0016751
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): No Signal 
P0322 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 8E0 927 156 S
Component: AG5 01V 1.8l5VT USA 1212 
Coding: 0001002
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 3429 
Coding: 04277
Shop #: WSC 06435 
1 Fault Found:
01119 - Gear Recognition Signal 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8E0 820 043 AD
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1323 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 907 279 F
Component: int. Lastmodul USA 0517 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 1001 
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0611 
Coding: 01041
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 920 950 P
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D42 
Shop #: WSC 09401 
WAULC68E14A****** AUZ6Z0C0436542
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
Component: Komfortgerát T7B 1512 
Coding: 11788
Shop #: WSC 63351 
Part No: 8E1959801
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0004 
Part No: 8E1959802E
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0004 
Part No: 8E0959801A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0004 
Part No: 8E0959802A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0004 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8E0 035 195 H
Component: symphony II PM6 0470 
Coding: 01001
Shop #: WSC 40916 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by ngv1515 at 11:26 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01119 - Gear Recognition Signal 2004 Audi A4 (ngv1515)*

When the 01119 code is present in the ABS, it is normally indicative of some sort of problem with the tranny. What's puzzling here is that there's no fault code in the tranny. 
-Uwe-


----------



## abenor (May 8, 2011)

*Gear recognition 01119*

Uwe. I have similar issue.after install new OE TCM and coding drove the car for 50 miles, no fault at TCM only fault at ABS GEAR RECOGNITION 01119 ? transmission shift fine and no problem or any warning on,should I be concern. thanks..


----------

